# Cat 5 speaker cable



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Are you an electrician?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

You should definitely do that


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## SB2022 (Nov 15, 2021)

Kevin said:


> Are you an electrician?


Hi Kevin 
Just started apprentice 2 months .Telecomms enegineer also and had a tonne of cat 5 laying about and was wondering would a cat 5 to each speaker hold ok .

bison slab floor and can’t get access to pull anymore or even use as draw wire as it won’t budge


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

In your situation it will work, however any audiophile will have kittens over this. The frequency response will not be very good.
I run nothing but 14 cu stranded for speakers for less than 100 watts. More power bigger wire.
Never run copper clad wire for speakers. 
The type of Cat 5 wire will make more of a difference in your proposed installation. 

Then there is the issue of paralleling conductors not in a manner approved of by the NEC. 

Will it work, yep, is it a good idea, nope.
Would I do it no.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't think those are actually amplified speakers, the in-wall module is an amplifier. So the cat 5e should be safe, and ought to sound OK at short distances.


----------



## SB2022 (Nov 15, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> In your situation it will work, however any audiophile will have kittens over this. The frequency response will not be very good.
> I run nothing but 14 cu stranded for speakers for less than 100 watts. More power bigger wire.
> Never run copper clad wire for speakers.
> The type of Cat 5 wire will make more of a difference in your proposed installation.
> ...


Thank you mate for your response 👍


----------



## SB2022 (Nov 15, 2021)

splatz said:


> I don't think those are actually amplified speakers, the in-wall module is an amplifier. So the cat 5e should be safe, and ought to sound OK at short distances.


Thanks bud for your response . 👍


----------



## SB2022 (Nov 15, 2021)

splatz said:


> I don't think those are actually amplified speakers, the in-wall module is an amplifier. So the cat 5e should be safe, and ought to sound OK at short distances.


Was just making sure wouldn’t go on fire 🔥 . Both runs are about 7 metres each


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

SB2022 said:


> Was just making sure wouldn’t go on fire 🔥 . Both runs are about 7 metres each


for future reference:: watts = volts x amps. They give you the watts and the volts on the tag. watts divided by volts = amps. Being an apprentice you should have access to how many amps a certain size conductor will carry with a certain type of insulation.
Next time you can answer this question yourself


----------



## SB2022 (Nov 15, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> for future reference:: watts = volts x amps. They give you the watts and the volts on the tag. watts divided by volts = amps. Being an apprentice you should have access to how many amps a certain size conductor will carry with a certain type of insulation.
> Next time you can answer this question yourself


Cheers my man .thanks for your help bud .well appreciated mate 👍


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for filling out your profile.

Well, it would be a code violation, but since you're probably going to do it anyways, and I don't know code in your country ...

1st, voltage is undefined, ie, Brahmn's lullaby would take less power than Enter Sandman, even thou they're both bedtime sleepy tunes 

You know the Watts, and the impedance (8Ω)
So current at max output will be 1.37 A. I think that is above POE+ spec, but you're using 2 pairs.

I=√P/R


----------



## SB2022 (Nov 15, 2021)

emtnut said:


> Thanks for filling out your profile.
> 
> Well, it would be a code violation, but since you're probably going to do it anyways, and I don't know code in your country ...
> 
> ...


😂 😂 not a problem at all bud .thank you for your comment mate . Help in the forum is fantastic 👍 

cheers 🍺 🍻


----------



## GigawattsGW (Sep 19, 2021)

Kevin said:


> Are you an electrician?


I understand you questioning him, but I'm not sure I understand the question entirely. I think you just need a 16/2.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

bud


----------

